# people who lie about owning prestigous sports cars



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

....which are quite clearly their parents or owned by somebody else. Then when quizzed on it, they dont respond! Â :-/ :-X


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Are you saying that someone has been telling porker pies? Â ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

???


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> ???


Yeah, ???


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

It's as bad as coming on here when you don't own a TT.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> It's as bad as coming on here when you don't own a TT.


I do hope that was tongue in cheek... :-*


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Good Heavens - noooo!

(I knew I should have added a smiley or two.  Â )

Perhaps it does have a sightly serious side 'cause I do get fed up with folk slagging the motor off when they have never, will never and don't have the ability to drive one never mind own one. Â (Quick check to confirm we are in the flame room) Â They are normally aspiring Scooby drivers.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

There was that stat on Top Gear last night, 90% of people who claimed to own a Ferrari had lied - stupid arses - what's the point ???


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe I should add at the bottome of my posts _OK, I drive a Honda now, but i have owned 2 225 TTCs and a 225 TTR_ 

Just to clear up confusion on my part. 8)


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Just to clear up confusion on my part.


You are still confused? It's no wonder you are driving a Honda.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> they have never, will never and don't have the ability to drive one


What aspect of the TT are you referring to? The FWD? The 1.8 engine? The ESP?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> ....which are quite clearly their parents or owned by somebody else. Then when quizzed on it, they dont respond! Â :-/ :-X


which thread you referring to kev? this sounds interesting

cheers

James


----------

